# Nelson the Cape Parrot



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi 

Thought I would post up some photos of Nelson my Cape Parrot. He is 11 months old now, I have had him since November last year. He is just the sweetest person :flrt:

When I first had him:



















And some recent ones:


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Love him!! Name really suits him too. :2thumb: Doesn't he try to fly away when outside?
Would love to get a Senegal one day. Or even another mynah bird. Had two years ago & they were fantastic birds to keep, but bloody messy.


----------

